# TG!



## Purpelrain (18. März 2009)

huhu WoW*

habe mir hier einige beiträge zu dem thema TG durchgelesen und mich gefragt MUSS DENN TG DENN IMMER SEIN*
ich selbst bin JUWE/BB und habe es schon 1k mal verflucht keinen anderen beruf gelernt zu haben aber im endeffekt hat mir mein sturrsinn diesen beruf weiter und weiter zu skillen nette bekanntschaften beschert in dem ich meinen beruf angeboten habe und nix verlangt habe so kam man ins gespräche *
und siehe da der kunde konnte mir seine produkte auch billiger anbieten denn eine hand wäscht die andere und so kommt man zu dauerkunden die immer wieder einen ansprechen und fragen "was ist oder haste mal" 

ich bin gegen diese GIER mentalität was sich in WoW breit macht deshalb ziehe ich es persöhnlich vor jemanden langfristig zu beliefern als ständig neue kunden gewinnen zu müssen*
das ah ist dadurch zu einer netten nebeneinnahmequelle geworden nicht mehr nicht weniger aber es zu beobachten und sein produkt zum richtigen zeitpunkt reinzusetzten ist natürlich immer lohnenswert*

hoffe ich konnte hiermit meine einstellung zu diesem thema euch etwas näher bringen INGAME FINDET MAN MICH IN   realm/stattrath (allianz)

gruss und kuss Purpelrain


----------



## Ceilyn (18. März 2009)

bin ich nicht deiner meinung. kann ich ja meinen arbeitgeber in rl auch gleich sagen: du brauchst mir kein gehalt zu zahlen, weil ich dich so nett finde.. 

ich biete meine dienste an, ich nehme mir zeit, auf die person zu warten oder vll sogar hinzugehen und dann haette ich schon ganz gerne ein kleines TG .. 
bei uns sind in der Regel 5 Gold standard, was ich in ordnung finde.. (bei mats vorhanden) ... inkl mats wirds halt teurer je nach steinchen ... 
auch so hab ich schon nette leute beim schleifen kennen gelernt O.o also was solls... wayne ...


----------



## Lord Aresius (18. März 2009)

Tja, und ich finds affig mit dem ollen TG, ich mach generell alles gratis gegen Mats. Biete es so immer an. Wenn jemand trotzdem was gibt, egal ob 1 G, 5 G oder 10 G nehm ich es an, verlangen danach tu ich nicht.


----------



## Thedynamike (19. März 2009)

Wieso kein TG geben?
Man selber hat ja sonst nur Nachteile. Warten, Person suche, Wunsch ausführen.
Ich geb selber immer 10g für irgendwas. Das ist fair!


----------



## Demitrius (19. März 2009)

meine Zeit + mein Aufwand = mein TG...

ganz einfache Rechnung finde ich. Im RL ist auch nichts umsonst, nicht mal der Tod...


----------



## Kherlak (19. März 2009)

Also ich sehe es als Selbstverständlich an mind. 10g tg zu geben. Je nachdem ob ich gleich mehrere Sachen haben will (Anbieter muss umherscrollen, mehr Zeit investieren) oder er extra umloggt gibts bis zu 25g.

Wenn ich selbst meine Dienste anbiete verlange ich kein tg, aber 5g finde ich auf jeden Fall angebracht, und ich merke mir die Leute die kein tg geben und nur ein "thx" schreiben und dann weg sind, die haben meiner Meinung nach in der Stunde social skills nicht richtig aufgepasst.

So long, 

Kherlak


----------



## Metadron72 (19. März 2009)

ich geb 10g, einfach weils mir nicht weh tut und der crafter ja auch wartet und etwas für mich "macht" obwohl er mich gar nicht kennt.
und jetzt sagt mir bitte nicht, das jemand der nen item verbessern will (wo es sich lohnt) keine 10g LOCKER über hat.



Kherlak schrieb:


> die kein tg geben und nur ein "thx" schreiben und dann weg sind, die haben meiner Meinung nach in der Stunde social skills nicht richtig aufgepasst.



 jup


----------



## Mäuserich (19. März 2009)

Ich nehme kein Trinkgeld, ich nehme eine Gebühr!

Warum?! - Ganz einfach:

In der Vergangenheit habe ich mich oft auf "suche Handwerker XY für XY" gemeldet, das gewünschte gefertigt und es kam oft nur ein Danke, gar nichts oder 1 G was ich persönlich dann eher als eine Beleidigung empfinde. Oft sind es gerade diese Leute die dann auch noch kommen mit sowas wie "bin grad in OG und hab CD auf Stein, komm mal her!" und wenn selbst für nen Ruhestein CD nichts mehr drin ist weiss ichs auch nicht. Auch wenn ich extra umgeloggt habe gabs selten angemessenes TG, also: feste Gebühr!

Einfache Dinge die es beim Lehrer gibt: 15 G, seltenere Sachen wie z.B. Ruf Rezepte: 20 - 25 G, Raid-Drops: 35 G

F-List, Gilde, Raidmitglieder & Randoms die mir in einer Hero positiv aufgefallen sind zahlen natürlich grundsäztlich nichts!

Anzumerken wäre noch das ich selbst aber auch (selbst unaufgefordert) immer grosszügig TG gebe, eigendlich nie unter 15 G bis schon mal 50 G, es ist ein geben und nehmen!


----------



## Thaielb (19. März 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> In der Vergangenheit habe ich mich oft auf "suche Handwerker XY für XY" gemeldet, das gewünschte gefertigt und es kam oft nur ein Danke,




Die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht. Man meldet sich als Hersteller der diversen Produkte, egal ob Juwe oder Kochen, rennt vielleicht noch in eine ander Stadt, weil man als Schami alle 15 Minuten seinen Ruhestein benutzen kann und dann gibts nicht mehr als ein Danke. Ich mache einen Unterschied zwischen und Freunden / Gildies und Leuten, die ich nicht kenne.
Wer im Handelschannel sucht, dem schicke ich mein Zauberbuch, hat er Interesse, sage ich ihm die Aufwandsentschädigung. Macht er es (und bisher hat niemand nein gesagt) ist es ok, ansonsten soll er sich jemanden anderes suchen.

KLar kann es Vorteile haben, wenn man anderen was Gutes tut und dann selber mal was braucht. Aber in aller Regel sehe ich die Leute nie wieder, für die ich was braue, schleife oder koche. Gerade bei aufwendigen Rezepten wie den Titanringen / -ketten lasse ich mir den Spaß durchaus 30 Gold kosten.


----------



## Fizzgigg (19. März 2009)

Ich gebe TG und ich nehme TG,bei manchen Leuten drück ich auch mal ein Auge zu.Aber ich muss mir u.a. den Ruf bei einer Fraktion auch erarbeiten.Und wenn jemand genau den Stein haben möchte,den ich kann,bezahlt er mir den auch gerne...denk ich mir mal so ...und wenn einer schon Hunderte von Gold bezahlt hat,dem tuen 10 g auch nicht mehr weh ;-)


----------



## Mishra (7. April 2009)

Also für Freunde/Gilde stell ich alles konstenlos her und stelle sogar die Mats, sodass sie keiner teuer erstehen muss.

TG nehm ich auch nicht, wenn jemand was gibt is ok wenn nicht dann is auch ok.

Wozu Gold nehmen? Ich hab auch so genug Asche ...

Wenn ich jemandem ne Freude damit machen kann das ich ihm nen Stein schleife is das ok für mich. Hat er was davon und ich hab jemandem geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Purpelrain: 

Ich stimme dir zu, durch diese Mentalität habe ich schon viele Leute kennengelernt und auch Stammkunden gewonnen die von sich aus auch mal bissl mehr geben.


MfG Míshra

Paladin


----------



## Kruschkrusch (13. Juni 2009)

Trinkgeld sollte man meiner Meinung nach nie verlangen, das darf immer Noch der Kunde "entscheiden". Es ist allerdings auch nett dem Berufausübenden ein bisschen Gold in die Tasche zu stecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, natührlich nur, wenn man nicht grade darum bangen muss, seine Nächsten Repkosten nicht bezahlen zu konnen.^^

Wozu gibts denn so viele Goldscheffeldaylies?^^


----------



## advanced08 (15. Juni 2009)

ich gebe immer tg auch wenn es nicht verlangt wird ...

ich nehme nicht gezielt ein tg bekomme es aber meißtens dazu ....

es ist einfach aus nettigkeit


----------



## Forgoth (15. Juni 2009)

Ich hab in meiner Suchanzeige nach neuen Kunden immer drinne stehen: Alles gegen Mats. TG gerne gesehen aber kein muss. 

und fahre damit gut


----------



## Descartes (19. Juni 2009)

Freunde und Gildenmitglieder zahlen keine gebühr, im gegenzug bekomm man dann eben auch mal was ohne,
frei nach dem Motto "eine hand, wäscht die andere".
Und sollte mal einer keine mats haben (meist hab ich paar steine auf vorrat), wird eben kurz
ins ah gespickt und vom billigsten im stückpreis, nach bauchgefühl 20 bis 50% Freundschaftsrabatt
oder wenn man sich länger kennt, gibts halt mal ein steinchen geschenkt, Bankrot wurde ich deshalb auch nicht.

Bei "Fremden" leuten die mal im handel nach dem buch schreien, poste ich das freundlicher weise, vieleicht ist
eben der stein dabei den er gesucht hat, aber wie im anderen thread erwähnt, wird dann eine Pauschale fällig fürs
hinterher rennen oder sonstige extrawünsche.

Um mal eine Anekdote zu erzählen,
es hatt einmal jemand ganz jämmerlich im Handelchan rumgespamt,
das dieser für seinen hexer teufestoff zeug möchte.
Naja, irgendwo dann doch mitleid bekommen und man hat sich mit seinen mage bereiterklärt dies herzustellen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Einige werden bei einen blick auf die matsliste schreien, besonders im bezug der runen)
Also ich mit guten vorsätzen vor den augen und frisch 62 mit dem mage bin ich dann losgezogen um
im teufelswald die Runen zu farmen, nach einiger zeit und nerven endlich fertig und wisper danach den hexer an, das ich mein teil erfarmt habe und er solle sich bereitmachen mit den restlichen mats.
Gesagt getan fing ich eben an die sachen Herzustellen, als die sachen fertig waren, haut der hexer ab
ohne danke zu sagen oder trinkgeld ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das war der grund wiso ich eben diese gebühr bzw pauschale eingeführt habe, für leute die ich nicht kenne.


----------



## Taksoa (22. Juni 2009)

TG lasse ich mir auch immer geben. Obs nun nur 1g oder 2 oder was weiß ich sind.Denn ich gebe auch IMMER egal was ich mir herstellen lasse, 10g Tg!
Wenn mich aber jmd fragt , was ich an Tg haben möchte, ist meine Antwort immer, das der/diejenige/r das selbst bestimmen können/dürfen.
Denn man geht ja auch nicht in ein Restaurant und fragt nach dem Essen den Ober/Kellner, was er an Trinkgeld möchte oder? =)


So long...Takki


----------



## Gallowmere (30. Juni 2009)

denke ich aber auch ^^ ich hab mit meinem dk als gildenunterstützung jetzt juwi gelernt und skille fleissig...in der gilde mach ich das umsonst aber ausserhalb...ich meine da musst du ja auch erstmal mats farmen usw. usw. usw... zumal ich ein spieler bin wie bei seinem schurken (verzauberkunst) die ganzen mats auf vorrat hat...das kostet geld, nerven und bankfächer ohne ende ^^ aber trotzdem ist bei mir tg nicht immer notwendig....ich überlasse es den anderen wieviel sie geben wollen ^^ extra wünsche kosten auch n bissle mehr...zb.  verzauberungen to go (d.h. auf waffen oder rüssipergament..denn auch der inschriftenkundige des vertrauens will bezahlt werden)...vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur auf nem netten sever denn ich hatte noch nie einen kunden der kein tg gegeben hat....ich biete sogar skillungen an...sagt mir auf was ihr geskillt sein wollt und ich baue ne knackige skillung ^^ es kommen sogar 80 zu mir ^^ aber trotzdem gabs immer tg...ich geb normalerweise auch was...denn ich weiss als juwi und vor allem als verzauberer wie schice schwer es ist an die mats zu kommen ^^ ... .... ...

so long....

gallow^^(episches-schurken-pet der gilde "blut und knochen")


----------



## Phash (1. Juli 2009)

je nachdem...

bin ich in der Ausbildung, so arbeite ich für lau - hauptsache ich bekomme einen Skillpunkt finanziert

bin ich jedoch fertig oder biete irgendwelche Dienste an, dann verlange ich dafür Gold! Ich will auch kein Taschen- oder Trinkgeld sondern BEZAHLUNG! Handfeste Moneten! Backschisch! Kohle!

mit meinem JC biete ich folgenden Service:

Ich farme viel Metall und finde durch sondieren viele verschiedene Steine. Diese biete ich zu Festpreisen an - jeder geschliffene Stein 25g. da lassen sich ein paar verkaufen, und die roten hab ich nicht im Sortiment, die verkauf ich im AH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Metagems auch


----------



## Tikume (1. Juli 2009)

Trinkgeld ist was freiwilliges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> § 107 Abs. 3 der Gewerbeordnung in der Fassung vom 7. Juli 2005 zum Trinkgeld: „Trinkgeld ist ein Geldbetrag, den ein Dritter ohne rechtliche Verpflichtung dem Arbeitnehmer zusätzlich zu einer dem Arbeitgeber geschuldeten Leistung zahlt.“



Wenn Ihr Geld wollt nennt es Entlohnung, Gebühr oder was auch immer.


----------



## Cysiaron (2. September 2009)

ich bin ein sehr gut geskillter juwe. besonders seit titan sondierbar ist, sind meine künste sehr gefragt.
in der gilde schleife ich kostenlos, sondiere kostenlos. verkaufe steine für wenig gold und an manche verschenke ich  sogar (an jene, denen ich titan sondiere, und sie mir den staub überlassen; an die alchis, die für mich transen)

in meinem briefkasten finde ich oft post von meinen stammkunden mit beschreibung, was zu schleifen ist. angefügt ist mein lohn.
rare steine 5 G pro schliff
epic steine 10 G pro schliff

im handelschannel biete ich gelegentlich meine dienste an, erwähne auch, das ich LOHN fordere.

TG kommt in meinem wortschatz nicht mehr vor, da ich schon oftmals erlebt habe, wie sich jemand paar steine hat schleifen lassen, man 20 minuten auf denjenigen hat warten müssen; ein trockenes "thx" bekam und die steine fünf minuten später im AH gefunden hat.


----------



## Giggs (2. September 2009)

Habs auch schon andersrum erlebt, das der Kunde 10-20 minuten auf MICH gewartet hat, weil ich grad in nem BG war, und trotzdem noch gutes TG gegeben hat.


----------



## Karrramba (4. September 2009)

Ich bin teilweise über manche Spieler verwundert.

Da spammt einer 15 Minuten den Handelskanal voll, dass er einen bestimmten Stein suche, und ist nicht bereit, mehr als 2 G für einen epischen Stein als Entgelt zu bezahlen. Auf Nachfrage meinte er, er habe nicht so viel Gold (natürlich war er 80 und als ich neben ihm stand, war er durchaus als raider zu erkennen - auch T8-Sachen, die man nicht für Marken bekommen konnte, hatte er angelegt).

Mein lapidarer Kommentar war nur, dass man mit einer Daily in drei Minuten und einem leicht höheren Entgelt den Stein schon geschliffen habe könnte. Schließlich schrieb er mehrfach bei der Suche, er suche ihn DRINGEND!!!

Zwar rege ich mich nicht unbedingt über diese Leute auf (ohne Entgelt-Angabe schleife ich meistns nicht auf Anfrage bzw. antworte meist gar nicht erst aufgrund schlechter Erfahrungen), aber seltsam finde ich dieses verhalten schon.

Wobei man wohl dazu schreiben muss, dass Oppurtunitätskosten nicht jederman bekannt sind und einfache Mathematik für so manchen schon zu hoch ist.

Trotzdem verstehe ich nicht ganz, wie man 15 Minuten und länger nach einem bestimmten Stein fragen kann, um dann nen Igel in der Tasche zu haben und die Angebote zum Schleifen quasi abschlägt.

Der Spieler hat ihn auch wohl für sich gesucht, da er einen blauen Slot frei hatte und nach einem klassenspezifischen Stein gefragt hatte. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass dieser im AH gelandet wäre. Zudem hat dieser Spieler die Suchzeit vermutlich weniger sinnvoll damit verbracht, in der Gasse in OG zu stehen. Wäre er im AH gewesen und hätte nebenbei sein Makro gedrückt, hätte ich es noch verstanden.

P.S. epische Steine schleife ich nicht für unter 10 G Entgelt, rare für pauschal 5 G, seltene (also die einfachen grünen) nicht gegen Entgelt, sondern gegen einen oder merhere andere Rohlinge, die ich behalten kann. Chalzedon und Nephrit fehlen mir immer wegen dem täglichen cd. Das ist eine gute und günstige Möglichkeit, diese zu erhalten.
Passen Stein und anfragende Klasse nicht zusammen, nehme ich 20 G für die epischen Steine. Da ist das "Risiko" doch recht hoch, dass dieser Stein im AH landet. Etwas vom Kuchen hätte ich dann auch gerne.


----------



## Flederfried (4. September 2009)

Also mir persönlich gefällt die "Eine Hand wäscht die Andere Methode" sehr gut, weil es eigentlich die beste Methode ist, um die Gemeinschaft zu fördern. Klappt leider nicht immer.
Aber ich gebe auch gerne Taschengeld her und das soll sich auch halbwegs auszahlen.
Also für nen epischen Edelstein oder eine gute Verzauberung geb ich schon mal gerne 20 Gold her.
Nur mache ich mir das vorher aus.Nacher jammern bringt nämlich nix.


----------



## NoD (12. September 2009)

Auf meinem Server bin ich auch ein relativ bekannter Juwelenschleifer.

Da ich eigentlich nur direkt schleife (also ganz wenig fürs AH) habe ich einiges hierzu zu berichten.

Erstmal vorweg: TG gibt es bei mir auch nicht. Ich nehme eine Gebühr für das schleifen. Habe es SG genannt (Schurkengold, da ich Schurke bin und das TG eh aus den Taschen rausziehn kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werbe in /2 mit meinen Berufen und interessanten Werbesprüchen, die zufällig durch ein selbstgeschriebenes Addon mitausgegeben werden.
Wenn nun ein "Kunde" etwas hergestellt bekommen möchte informiere ich ihn per makro VORHER über meine Preise.

Da ich alle raren gems und 50+ von den neuen epischen beherrsche, nehme ich 5-10g pro blue, 10-20 pro epic gem.

Reservemarken halte ich so gut es geht bereit und lerne die restlichen epic gems nach einer priorisierten Anfrageliste. Soll heissen, ein gem der oft angefragt wir (2x ++) wird zuerst gelernt.

Ausserdem biete ich GMT Punkte (Gems and More Treuepunkte. gems and more heisste meine Bankchargilde in der ich bin).
Für das herstellen gebe ich diese GMT, z.b. 1 Punkt / blue, 2 Punkte / epic
Bei 10 GMT werden 10 Gold ausgezahlt.

Die Punkte sind auch einsehbar auf einer Homepage. (http://gmt.nodestiny.de)

Demnächst steht z.B. der 500. Neukunde an, ich denke mal dieses Wochenende noch. Dieser erhält ein spezielles Geschenk.

Zu Spielern, die kein SG geben wollen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, mache ich mir Notizen, habe sogar eine Blacklist die jeder einsehen kann, für ganz freche Gesellen.

Einen Post Service habe ich auch, den ich von Zeit zu Zeit bewerbe. Nod in a box ^^ Wird auch recht häufig genutzt.

Viele sind froh, dass es einen Juwi gibt der oft online ist. Andererseits gibt es auch viele, die offensichtlich neidisch sind.

Auf das Gold, welches ich fürs schleifen bekomme bin ich in keinster Weise angewiesen, dennoch sehe ich es nicht ein meine investierte Arbeit und auch die kosten für neue (gerade die jetzigen epischen) Gems, kostenlos oder gegen TG (TG ist immer freiwillig... kann sich jeder auslegen wie er mag...) anzubieten.

/flame on


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (13. September 2009)

Mein Krieger iss auch Juwe.. kann auch schon einige Epische Steine .. Und hab mir nachdem ich heute einem 5 Steine geschliffen habe .. nich mal ein Thx kam .. Ein Makro geschrieben

"/p Hallo mein mindest Lohn bei Epischem Stein 25 Gold. Diese Rezepte bekomm ich auch nicht geschenkt. Wenn dir das zu teuer ist kauf dir den Stein im Ah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


Ich seh es nicht ein jeden Tag die Daily zu machen um mir mühsam die Rezepte zu kaufen und dann sowas..  Stellenweise gibts mal 5 Gold. Und ich bin im Spiel nicht die Wohlfahrt. Wer etwas gutes möchte soll den Preis dafür zahlen. Im Rl kann ich auch nich mit Zehn Euro in ein Autohaus gehen und mir en Porsche bestellen.


----------



## Rolandos (14. September 2009)

TG oder Gebür fürs schleifen verlangen, Schwachsinn hoch unendlich!  Wenn der  Spieler vorbeikommt, habe ich eh nichts anderes zu tun, sonst würde ich nicht zusagen. Außerdem ist WoW ein dummes Spiel. Gebüren, ich fass es nicht, sind wir  bei "Ryanair " wo selbst fürs Kloh gehen, eine Gebür verlangt wird.  So etwas zu verlangen, ist reine Gier. 
Wenn der Spieler, der etwas geschliffen haben will, was gibt OK, wenn nicht macht es auch nichts. Vorraussetzung ist allerdings, das er die Steinchen  mitbringt.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (14. September 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> So etwas zu verlangen, ist reine Gier.





*Flame on* Ist es auch Gier Sauerstoff zu verlangen als Mensch? *Flame Off*

Der Mensch lebt nicht vom Luft und Liebe  alleine, wenn du im Realleben auch Leistungen OHNE jeden Gedanken an eine Entlohnung sei es finanziell oder durch eine Gegenleistung bist du ein Mensch der austerbenden Rasse. Jeder will etwas verdienen. Anerkennung, Euro, Gold, ein Danke


Sag das mal deinem Chef das du nicht mehr so gierig bist und auf deinen Lohn in Zukunft verzichtest. Mal schauen wie lange du dann noch WoW spielst ne Wohnung hast, Strom zahlen kannst..


----------



## Anaximedes (15. September 2009)

TG geben ist nicht nur eine Sache des Anstands sondern schon fast Pflicht. Das nicht nur bei juwe


----------



## Dark_Lady (15. September 2009)

Anaximedes schrieb:


> TG geben ist nicht nur eine Sache des Anstands sondern schon fast Pflicht. Das nicht nur bei juwe




für mich ist es eigendlich eher Anstand, kein TG zu verlangen, sofern der Kunde die mats hat - sonst verlang ich den halben Auktionspreis des mats, was dem Kunden fehlt als Bezahlung.

herstellung mach ich immer umsonst, dem Kunden steht es frei, mir TG zu geben oder eben nicht, ich hab ja eh grad nix besseres zu tun, wenn ich mich zum Herstellen melde...


----------



## Sir Wagi (15. September 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> TG oder Gebür fürs schleifen verlangen, Schwachsinn hoch unendlich!  Wenn der  Spieler vorbeikommt, habe ich eh nichts anderes zu tun, sonst würde ich nicht zusagen. Außerdem ist WoW ein dummes Spiel. Gebüren, ich fass es nicht, sind wir  bei "Ryanair " wo selbst fürs Kloh gehen, eine Gebür verlangt wird.  So etwas zu verlangen, ist reine Gier.
> Wenn der Spieler, der etwas geschliffen haben will, was gibt OK, wenn nicht macht es auch nichts. Vorraussetzung ist allerdings, das er die Steinchen  mitbringt.


Schwachsinn hoch unendlich ! Fragt sich nur, was ?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SystemLordAnubis (17. September 2009)

hallo,



bei mir liegt der Fall folgendermaßen.

Wenn ich wem was herstelle - lasse ich ihn das TG ermessen. Selbst wenn es dann nix ist, murre ich net.

interessanterweise zahlen sehr sehr viele dann 20-50Gold je Stein (Juwe).



Andersherum habich nen festen Kurs:

StandartRezepte - 10 Gold

Ruf Rezepte (Respektvoll/Exalted) - 15 Gold

Farmrezepte - 30 Gold

und Raidrezepte - 50 Gold.



Je nach dem wie dringend ichs brauche sind das die Untergrenzen, will ichs schnell gehn die Kurse gern mal bis zu 15 Gold weiter rauf ^^


----------



## Saladarxyz (23. September 2009)

Ich verlange eigentlich nie TG wenn er (den die mats mit bringt) es sei den er macht es freiwillig

und wenn ich mal die mats auslegen muss ist das eigentlich relativ selten kommt auf meine stimmung die die qualität an^^

grüne sachen umsonst 
blaue eh nur 20-40g
und lila wollten meist nur leute aus der gilde und da ist das eh umsonst


----------

